# Need help switching my 16" steel wheels for 16" stock five-spoke alloys



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello. I am really wanting to get rid of my steel wheels and wheel covers for my 2011 Cruze and replace then with the Cruze 16" five-spoke alloys. I think the wheels I want are typically found on the 1LT models. I have a LS with 6speed manual tranmission.

Any tips or cautions for me to consider when doing this? Will this require a speedometer computer reprogram? Will this affect the current tire pressure sensors on the car? Anyone know where I can get the best deal on these alloys? Many thanks!


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

aupilot said:


> Hello. I am really wanting to get rid of my steel wheels and wheel covers for my 2011 Cruze and replace then with the Cruze 16" five-spoke alloys. I think the wheels I want are typically found on the 1LT models. I have a LS with 6speed manual tranmission.
> 
> Any tips or cautions for me to consider when doing this? Will this require a speedometer computer reprogram? Will this affect the current tire pressure sensors on the car? Anyone know where I can get the best deal on these alloys? Many thanks!


You can throw those 16 inch rims on your car no problem, you just need to find them though and probably not at a dealer because they will be expensive. When you find the rims bring them in and have your old tires swapped out and mounted and balanced on your new rims and installed. Your TPM sensors from your old rims should be able to go on your new ones, but I think you may have to buy new valve stems for your tires/newrims because they can't take them out of your old rims without ruining them but they aren't expensive at all.


----------

